# Crysis 2 CELL Edition (KB & Mouse)



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

*Crysis 2 C.E.L.L. Edition (KB & Mouse)*

Hello everyone,


This is my first post here, and this is my entry for the Tt eSPORTS keyboard and mouse contest.
You can see the other competitors entries at http://www.modders-inc.com


*Sponsored by:*




Thanks Shannon.


*Idea:*

It was inspired by the game Crysis 2,  CELL Forces.

I took these images as a reference for the design.



















*Design.*






*Modeling in 3ds Max.*
























*Retail version of the Fan and Keyboard.*










*CELL Edition.*













Add some battle scars (chipped paint).






Chipped paint on red keys too.
Hexagonal mesh inside the Tt logo.






*Fan design.*






Sticker design made in 3ds Max.










Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Keyboard and mouse for this project.



Tt eSPORTS Challenger Ultimate






Tt eSPORTS BLACK ELEMENT







Unboxing.
































































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Disassembly






























































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Sandpaper #100, 400 and 600.








































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Size comparison.























































Thanks for watching.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

I happened to see your post on bit-tech today.Just amazing!Definitely subbed


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I happened to see your post on bit-tech today.Just amazing!Definitely subbed



Thaks Alb, I apreciate your comment!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 6, 2012)

this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> this is going to be awesome.



Thanks Solaris, I hope so.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

First I applied three coats of primer using 600 grit sandpaper to remove any possible imperfections between coats of paint. 



























Three coats of flat paint and the same procedure with the sandpaper. 





















Three coats of flat paint and the same procedure with the sandpaper. 



























Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG I feel dizzy...MEDIC!


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> OMG I feel dizzy...MEDIC!



Haha! Thanks ALB!


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 6, 2012)

Very impressive. Can't wait to see the results of all your hard work!


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Very impressive. Can't wait to see the results of all your hard work!



Thanks Maekstrom, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Feb 6, 2012)

amazing, never seen a KB mouse paintjob before


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> amazing, never seen a KB mouse paintjob before



Thanks AOTK, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## a_ump (Feb 6, 2012)

looks sweet; interested to see final look. keep it up


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

a_ump said:


> looks sweet; interested to see final look. keep it up




Thanks a_ump, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Liquid masking to simulate chipped paint, then once painted... easily removed with your finger. 

































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 6, 2012)

*Video.*

Here's a little test , to see the chipped paint effect.


http://youtu.be/6DPwywA-p7c?hd=1









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Feb 14, 2012)

Mixing black and white (flat finish) to create the 4 tones necessary for camouflage.

























Metallic paint + Liquid Mask.












White, Flat finish.



























Base color for camo.






















Thanks for watching.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Feb 29, 2012)

very impresive.... subed to more pics...


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 9, 2012)

mATrIxLord said:


> very impresive.... subed to more pics...




Thanks a lot mATrIx.


Sorry for delay.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for delay guys, I've been busy with my work.
























































































Plot file.
























2106 hexagons.


































































The size of each hexagon is 12 millimeters, Space Between hexagons is 1 millimeter.


































The painting process to paint only the hexagons, took about 8 to 9 hours.

More updates in hours, I'm working on it.


Thanks for watching.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2012)

my mind is blown what would you charge for this?


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2012)

Crazy. Did you just spraypaint a mouse with Axe?? 

But yeah, crazy.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 14, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> my mind is blown what would you charge for this?




Thanks mate, I'm not charging anything for it, is for a contest.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 14, 2012)

Frick said:


> Crazy. Did you just spraypaint a mouse with Axe??
> 
> But yeah, crazy.



haha! no! Axe Spray is a surprise.

Thanks mate.




_ALB_R3D X said:


>



Thanks mate!


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jegergrim (Mar 14, 2012)

This is awesome on so many levels, I'm unable to describe. Good job, very fine craftmanship, definately going to follow this


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2012)

This is fantastic


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2012)

Renovatio_Design said:


> Thanks mate, I'm not charging anything for it, is for a contest.



oh i know. i was saying if i had the $$ and i wanted this and i paid you w/e $x amount would you do it?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful mods! I love the graphical designs. Welcome to TPU, btw!

Edit: Just realized you joined in Jun 2011  , just never saw the name before. I subbed to this epic thread.


----------



## purecain (Mar 15, 2012)

@OP..... really impressed me here dude... welcome to the community...

 an good luck with the competition...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice and educational.  Can't believe you stopped to take so many good pictures.

It's like a modding instructional book.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 15, 2012)

purecain said:


> @OP..... really impressed me here dude... welcome to the community...
> 
> an good luck with the competition...



Thanks mate! and thanks for the welcome!



PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice and educational.  Can't believe you stopped to take so many good pictures.
> 
> It's like a modding instructional book.



Haha!  Thanks mate! I love photography too.



Maelstrom said:


> Amazing.



Thanks mate!



alexsubri said:


> Beautiful mods! I love the graphical designs. Welcome to TPU, btw!
> 
> Edit: Just realized you joined in Jun 2011  , just never saw the name before. I subbed to this epic thread.



Haha!Thanks mate! and thanks for the welcome! I'm newbie, this is my second mod.



Solaris17 said:


> oh i know. i was saying if i had the $$ and i wanted this and i paid you w/e $x amount would you do it?



Oh! Good question! I don't know yet . 



Bo$$ said:


> This is fantastic



Thanks mate!



Jegergrim said:


> This is awesome on so many levels, I'm unable to describe. Good job, very fine craftmanship, definately going to follow this



Thanks mate!


*I'm glad you like it guys*.

*Thanks for the welcome!.
Thanks for comments!.
Thanks for follow this project.*


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 15, 2012)

I cover the backlight between keys.

































































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 19, 2012)

Hands down one of the most impressive mods I've ever seen...


----------



## Deadlyraver (Mar 19, 2012)

My mind exploded as the construction began, still trying to pick up all the pieces...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 19, 2012)

dood holy shit. wow.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 19, 2012)

This is a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 27, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Hands down one of the most impressive mods I've ever seen...



Thanks xenocide.



Deadlyraver said:


> My mind exploded as the construction began, still trying to pick up all the pieces...



Thanks Deadlyraver.



johnnyfiive said:


> dood holy shit. wow.



haha! Thanks johnnyfiive.



claylomax said:


> This is a feast for the eyes.




Thanks claylomax.



Sorry for the delay guys, thanks for your comments! Glad you like it. 

I'm working on minor details and the final photos.



*The voting has begun. I appreciate the time taken to register and vote.*

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=5307


Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW!   

Dude! VERY impressive work and an excellent log as well to boot! Thank you for taking the time to share your mod with us 

Can i ask do you work with vinyl or did you have someone do up the hexagon pattern?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work man.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> WOW!
> 
> Dude! VERY impressive work and an excellent log as well to boot! Thank you for taking the time to share your mod with us
> 
> Can i ask do you work with vinyl or did you have someone do up the hexagon pattern?




Thanks mate! I appreciate it!. You can vote for it.

Plot file was designed and made it by myself, then taken to a  plot service.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Mar 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice work man.



Thanks mate! i'm glad you like it.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow man you have a lot of patience! 

Was it expensive to get the vinyl done?


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 2, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Wow man you have a lot of patience!
> 
> Was it expensive to get the vinyl done?




Thanks mate, you can vote for it.

Plot service around 20 dollars in my country.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 2, 2012)

*The voting is still open! guys, you can leave me your vote, if you want to.*

I appreciate the time taken to register and vote.

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=5307

Thanks a lot!.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 2, 2012)

this is so epic, I'll take the time to go register just to vote for you.


Come on TPU, help this guy out. He's getting beat by a lame ass angry birds theme mod that is no where near as detailed or epic as this guys work. Let's set the vote straight.


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> this is so epic, I'll take the time to go register just to vote for you.




Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 2, 2012)

Voted for you on the site, good luck!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2012)

Voted. I can't believe that you need more vote's, IMHO those other "mods" don't even come close to your's. Maybe people there need glasses 

Best of luck to you and thank's for sharing with us


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 3, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Voted for you on the site, good luck!



Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate it your vote.



m1dg3t said:


> Voted. I can't believe that you need more vote's, IMHO those other "mods" don't even come close to your's. Maybe people there need glasses
> 
> Best of luck to you and thank's for sharing with us




Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate it your vote. 

They are all good Mods.


Thanks guys, I appreciate your time to register and voting.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 3, 2012)

C'mon fellow TPUers let's help support our fellow member Renovatio_Design and vote for his awesome mod! He has been kind enough to provide us with an amazingly detailed log/how to, registering is free and take's less than 3min!



Renovatio_Design said:


> Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate it your vote.
> 
> They are all good Mods.
> 
> ...



N/P man  

I wasn't trying to say the other "mod's" were bad but i do believe that your mod is much better TBH it look's like you spent more time on this KB/mouse mod than i have on some entire case mod's!  

Hopefully you can pull ahead and take the title


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> C'mon fellow TPUers let's help support our fellow member Renovatio_Design and vote for his awesome mod! He has been kind enough to provide us with an amazingly detailed log/how to, registering is free and take's less than 3min!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bro!


----------



## Renovatio_Design (Apr 6, 2012)

*The last chance to vote today guys.*

I appreciate the time taken to register and vote.


http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=5307

Thanks a lot guys:rock:!.


----------

